# The Birth Of A Blog



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Okay ,

I have no idea what the hell the point is in doing a blog, so if anything i am gonna do this for myself so that i can keep track of my thoughts.

Right: Saturday 12th-

Started the day with a Hangover from that boring wedding i had last night. The bride looked like she had a converted tent as a dress....and openly admitted to buying it for £4.99 on Ebay... oh how i do like a classy girl.

Checked all boas- looking good, big girls still havin a few probs with her health...but all is being resolved and she is starting to look hungry again. Musk turtles were all good this morning...moved them back into a plastic tub for easier cleaning.

After that was off to Rugby for a bloomin horrible pre season fitness session. 

Went to my bros for dinner, his wife makes a kick ass chicken kiev. 

After that went to the house of DaveRoyals...where he managed to get himself bitten by the worlds tamest Royal Python.lol. Twit.

Been trying to consider a few species that i can use to add variety to my breeding plans. Got boas coming out my ears....and hoping for more and more...but for a bit of variety i am considerin Royals/Pacific Ground Boas/ Milksnakes. I am mega excited about Hamm....first time going there, and i no that i am probably gonna end up wi a bloomin Nile Monitor or something.

Now i have currently just finished my first entry into my Blog. 

note to self- You have a meeting on Monday 10am.


----------

